# Which is better: Shimano r700 or Ultegra SL compact chainrings



## kgv2828 (Jul 31, 2009)

I ride a Specialized 08 tarmac S-works bike with Dura-Ace drive train. I am attempting to change from the current rings (53/39) to a compact setup. 

The LBS is pushing for R700 and says it is Ultegra quality and I am pushing for Ultegra SL rings. This is a free upgrade so I am concerned that there is an ulterior motive in pushing me to R700.

Which is better as defined as working better with my Dura-Ace drive train, ability to provide smoother shifts, better quality.

Would really appreciate input on this as I am completely confused.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I've got a bike with a R700 crank and a bike with a UItegra SL Compact crank. They both shift well in my opinion, but the Ultegra SL would be my choice.

The Ultegra SL crank is lighter and has a better finish in my opinion.

For comparison my bike with the Ultegra SL compact crank is on a Dura Ace drivetrain. The whole bike is Dura Ace except the crank.

The R700 crank is on a bike with 105 10spd drivetrain and Ultegra Front Derailleur.

The spring on the Dura Ace front derailleur is a bit stiffer and it feels a bit better to me.

The R700 crank is indeed Ultegra level. The difference between the two is between the large chain ring and the crank spindle. The spindle is thinner on the SL crank. As far as the chainrings, I believe they both have the same amount of ramps and pins also in the same places. The R700 large chainring looks like a Dura Ace chainring with no cutouts so it looks solid. I've got no idea if that makes a weight difference between the Ultegra SL compact outer ring.

Some pictures of both setups are below. Hope these comments were helpful.


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

The R700 is essentially the Ultegra (same crank arms), main difference is finish and cutouts in the chainrings. I used the R700 with Dura Ace 10, flawless performance. I'm sure cutouts in the chainrings save a few grams, but perhaps mperceptibly less stiff.


----------

